# Macee is so itchy!



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Under $30 for what size bag? And what area of the country? Dog food advisor is a very helpful site for picking foods, but of course it doesn't include prices. I just switched Brody to Taste of the Wild and noticed that the price for a 15 pound bag varies by about $4 depending on where I buy it. It's also a brand not carried at the big chain pet stores, which makes it a bit of a pain to get. In any case, TOTW is grain free and about the price range I think you're looking for. I think Merrick grain free is about that price too. If grain free doesn't work for her licking you may want to see if switching proteins helps. The reason I have Brody on TOTW Pacific Stream right now is to see if he has allergies to chicken.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a fan of Taste of the Wild...I have just switched Dusty to it...First to the Wetlands formula, then to the Sierra as Wetlands is higher protien and not approved for ALL Life Stages and he's still a puppy. We have two dogs at my parents house on the TOTW Pacific Stream formula...a bloodhound and an autralian shephard -both with allergy issues. TOTW has been fabulous for them. My aussie had a huge lick granuloma on her front leg, we'd tried everything including doggy prozac to get her to stop licking and let it heal, once we got her on TOTW Pacific Stream it began to heal and has been gone for years. If you live in an area with a Tractor Supply they carry it.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

I can feed my bichin poodle 4 month puppy the Sierra. Formula?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our Lab had problems with hot spots and ear infections until we switched him to TOTW. No problems since then. Now he's raw-fed, but if we had to resume feeding kibble, it would be TOTW. We found it at Tractor Supply, at a local feed and seed/garden center, and at PetSmart (most expensive, by far, but it was available there).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Macee s mom said:


> She chews her back legs.. I'm thinking of trying her on a grain free kibble..
> What is a good 5 star puppy food I can feed her without spending more the 30 bucks a bag?
> Right now she is on blue buffalo puppy
> 
> ...


The fact she is chewing her back legs indicates she is having some kind of allergy, but it could be airborne as well as food. And, if food, it is most likely caused by a protein, so could be chicken, beef, turkey, etc., too. I do agree starting with the grain free is a step in the right direction, but from someone who did the same thing with my last poodle, Jake, it can take forever and lots of $$$ to really find what's causing it. And, once you have exhausted all the edible proteins, etc and if nothing helps, it's probably airborne. 

Again, not trying to discourage you, but it could be something on the grass, or grass itself, too. I hope the switch to grain free works for you. I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Macee s mom said:


> I can feed my bichin poodle 4 month puppy the Sierra. Formula?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Sierra Mountain (lamb based) and the Pacific Stream (fish based) are both approved for All Life Stages so either should be okay for a puppy...


----------

